# Copper Mesh Anode Demonstration



## lazersteve (May 30, 2007)

All,

I've made a short demonstration video of my first attempts at using the copper mesh basket in the electrolytic cell. 

As always it's posted on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Click 'I Agree' select the Copper Mesh Anode video link, and wait for buffering. The video is high resolution so it may take a short time to buffer on slower connections.

Please post your comments and suggestions *here*.

Steve


----------

